# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Crer un Champ d'expression SQL

## SophieTaureau

Bonjour les experts, 

Le version de mon Crystal report est XI, j'ai jamais russit de crer un Champs d'expression SQL.

Mme j'ai fait une requete tres simple de matire trs bte en cliquant juste les champs, et j'arrive pas!!!!
Par exemple: Select "Personnel"."Code_P"
                  From  "Personnel"

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, c'est la version est trs basse ou...je voudrais bien savoir ::calim2:: 

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour Sophie, 

Les champs d'expression SQL ne sont pas la pour faire des select de slection..  ::): ...
il sont l pour utiliser des fonctions spcifique  ta base de donne et les joindre  la requte standard de slection... 
par exemple, tu peux t'amuser  formater directement un champs date dans ta formule expression SQL en tapant directement la fonction convert adhoc.. et le nom du champs concern....

Ci joint, en Anglais une petite prsentation des Champs d'expression http://fr.slideshare.net/KurtReinhar...sions-17154852

----------


## SophieTaureau

Merci Luc

----------

